# Betta pellets, ok for tetras?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

The neon tetras in my community tank ignore their tropical flakes and always go after the betta pellets. They have much smaller mouths than the betta so they take bites out of the pellets and only finish a 4-5 pellets before they seem full. Are they getting enough nutrition? I use Nutrafin Max betta floating pellets. I'd love some suggestions on brands to use for my tetras. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

TetraBetta


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Bettas are not so different than your average community fish that they require special food. Likewise, tetras will be fine eating "betta food". Skip the flakes and just feed pellets. When you run out of the betta pellets you can get any high quality pellet, like NLS, or stick with the betta "specific" food if you want.


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

I think the Betta food should be completely fine for you little Neons n_n


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I feed nls betta to all my fish, in part because I'm lazy, and in part because they all love it and it is a very high quality food.


----------

